# Crude, garbage wood, a little blood, but it works!



## Alchymist (Jan 2, 2011)

Watched this with amusement. Gives new meaning to measure with string, mark with chalk, cut wit axe - but he makes it work!


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

I'm not sure what to say.:laughing:


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

I gave up trying to watch. Too long and drawn out.

George


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

GeorgeC said:


> I gave up trying to watch. Too long and drawn out.
> 
> George


Laughing!!!! You crack me up George.


----------



## J Thomas (Aug 14, 2012)

Well... it's rustic..


----------



## Midwest Millworks (Nov 20, 2012)

I gave up watching too. Like George said, a little to drawn out.

Mike Darr


----------

